#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-06-23
<balloons> question for the AP folks -- is there a good way to make python3 the default for autopilot on the desktop?
<cgoldberg> balloons, it does default to python3, no?
<balloons> cgoldberg, not on the desktop.. not for me at least. on the phone, it's py3
<balloons> there's some py3 only stuff now and it's annoying to have to call autopilot with python3 ....
<cgoldberg> balloons.  how are you installing autopilot?  you should get a /usr/bin/autopilot3 that you can use
<balloons> cgoldberg, ohh right, hah! I'm wanting to run things with just autopilot
<balloons> bad habits..excellent
<balloons> I'll use autopilot3.. maybe I'll even just symlink it
<balloons> or alias it
<cgoldberg> balloons, though it would be nice if "autopilot" used py3....
<cgoldberg> and all the AP docs show examples using "autopilot"
<cgoldberg> i'm not sure the plan for that
<balloons> cgoldberg, yes exactly.. I'd rather see autopilot = python3, and autopilot2 be python2
<cgoldberg> right
<cgoldberg> I can bring it up with veebers.. he's the official AP guy now?
<cgoldberg> or would you mind filing a bug?
<balloons> cgoldberg, I'll file one now
<cgoldberg> awesome
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1333366
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333366 in Autopilot "/usr/bin/autopilot should default to python3" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> barry: got a moment ?
<barry> thomi: hey.  sure
<thomi> barry: mind if we do a quick hangout?
<barry> thomi: okay, but now you have to give me a few minutes :)
<thomi> ok :)
<thomi> you gotta put pants on, I understand :P
<barry> naw, you can't see what's "down under".  i had to reboot my avatar.
 * barry let's it all hang out
<thomi> O.0
<thomi> ready now barry?
<barry> thomi: ready
<thomi> barry: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g6l2egq3lsju4qtc6lvfevizpya?authuser=1&hl=en
<thomi> barry: so.. oneconf depends on oauthlib, but never imports it in the source code!
<barry> hahahaha
<thomi> barry: oh, it uses piston-mini-client
<barry> yeah
<thomi> barry: so piston-mini-client shows how to do the client-side, but not the server side
<barry> thomi: oh, you need to do server side?!
<thomi> yeah
 * barry signs off
<thomi> sorry, maybe I didn't mention that bit :)
<barry> thomi: yeah, that's a *big* difference :)
<barry> no, oauthlib is client only afaik
<thomi> it has code in there for server-side
<thomi> it's just really bloody hard to understand
<barry> oh ;)
<thomi> http://oauthlib.readthedocs.org/en/latest/oauth1/server.html
<barry> thomi: sorry, tbh, i've never done server side oauth.  well, maybe in my launchpad days, but that's too long ago to remember.  wgrant would know what to steal from launchpad <wink>
<thomi> yeah, he linked me to the launchpad source, but it uses a separate library. I'll take a look, maybe it's not too dissimmilar
<barry> thomi: i just hope it doesn't use python-oauth
<thomi> barry: that's exactly what it uses
<thomi> *sigh*
<thomi> yeah, I'm not sure this code helps me much either
<thomi> since it seems pretty well welded into launchpad
<barry> yeah.  that sucks.  that library hasn't seen an update since 2009.  it's unmaintained, very likely buggy, and may not even be very secure
<thomi> also, some parts of the documentation aren't even in english!
<thomi> what is this supposed to mean? " The following have methods a default implementation:"
<thomi> the following methods have a default implementation? or the following methods must have a default implemetnation?
<thomi> I think it's the second, but that missing word makes a lot of difference :)
<barry> ;)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-06-24
<xnox> barry: thomi is not online, but there is another server side oauth1 implementation in the canonical identity service provider.
<xnox> (akak U1 SSO)
<thomi> morning
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-06-25
<thomi> morning
<barry> thomi: hi!
<thomi> barry: hey
<barry> thomi: making continual progress on pyramid deps in sid
<thomi> barry: awesome, I was going to ask you about that
<thomi> barry: I wonder if you've gotten to the gunicorn package?
<barry> thomi: not yet.  i've been mired in ztk dependency hell.  now i have to break a circular dependency
<thomi> haha
<barry> yeah, i think it's only a build/test circular dep.  once the next round of packages clears debian new, i should be able to upload an untested zope.component, then a tested zope.security, then a tested zope.component
<barry> and then i *think* that will do it
<thomi> it's a pity you can't propose/upload an atomic set of packages huh?
<barry> yeah.  and it's slow-ish going waiting for all the python3-* packages to clear NEW, but actually ftpmasters is fairly responsive.  i'm usually only waiting a day or so
<barry> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=Barry%20Warsaw%20%3Cbarry@python.org%3E&comaint=yes
<barry> (see pending uploads)
<barry> thomi: once all those are landed in sid and utopic (to which i'm syncpackage-ing), someone will still have to copy them into the ppa.  maybe that someone is me, but maybe someone can help with that ;)
<thomi> barry: sure
<thomi> barry: so we're looking at deploying early next week, so if any of the packages in the PPA are *seriously* broken then we should replace them sooner rather than later
<barry> thomi: ok.  my hope is that by the end of this week, we'll at least have sid and utopic in a good place
<thomi> sweet
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-06-26
<elopio> ping veebers, any news about the screenshots?
<veebers> elopio: hey, I'm working on it this week :-)
<elopio> veebers: thanks!
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-06-28
<muelli> I am wondering whether there is a testcase for a Python GTK application. Does anyone know any?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-06-24
<MacSlow> What missing package provides the module "units" -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11767536
<MacSlow> is that ubuntu-ui-toolkit autopilot-stuff?
<brendand> MacSlow, yeah it's in a particular version of ubuntuuitoolkit
<MacSlow> brendand, "particular" ?
<MacSlow> which one would that be?
<brendand> MacSlow, more recent
<MacSlow> brendand, stock vivid or wily doesn't seem to provide it. Do I have to compile from source then?
<brendand> MacSlow, it's possibly only in the overlay ppa, i think that was a mistake
<brendand> MacSlow, the version i have is 1.2.1485+15.04.20150429-0ubuntu2
<MacSlow> brendand, only have ...20150422-0ubuntu1 atm
<brendand> MacSlow, maybe add the stable overlay ppa to your system?
<MacSlow> brendand, this one ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay ?!
<brendand> MacSlow, yeah that has it
<MacSlow> brendand, elopio: any idea if that's a direct Mir-issue or a missing autopilot-related package -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11768084
<brendand> MacSlow, don't ask elopio anymore, he's a snappy guy now :)
<brendand> elopio, no more autopilot for you!
<balloons> haha!
<MacSlow> brendand, ah... you lost elopio to the snappy-phenomenon :)
<brendand> MacSlow, i don't think it's a missing package
<brendand> hmm wait
<brendand> input-stub
